# Dang, My Fruit Flies Grew Wings!



## arkay (Dec 26, 2007)

So the first culture these fruit flies were very active. They would crawl up my feeding cup faster than most (I tap out a bunch into an empty 1qt container before putting them in the viv.) Second culture they were getting jumpy, third jumping more, hard to contain them in my prefeed cup. Forth a bunch are now flying. I think I need to start a new blood line... good thing I do more than 1 culture at a time, the others arent flying...yet.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Nothing worse than a face full of flyers. Oh wait, a room full of flyers is worse!!


----------



## mockachild (Apr 19, 2011)

I usually open my ff cultures outside and let all the fliers escape. Then I shake the rest into the vitamin dust and the rest is history. i guess the fliers get about 2 seconds before they fall asleep and crash to the ground in this weather.


----------



## CJW (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks like you have some melanogaster with a deactivated (or in this case, activated) vestigial gene. Its just one of the varieties of flightless melos, but this one will "grow wings" (gene activated) in temps above 80° as i understand it. So get a thermometer, it happens quicker than you would think. Those flies seem to produce reasonably well at 72-74 ime, but warmer and they start gliding. Then wait for a hot day and bam, room full of fliers.


----------

